#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 肉球蓋印處 >  > [報到] 新獸來報到哩

## 伊魯

那個....我是新來的
希望能快點和大家混熟
請各位前輩多多指教哩~
以下自我介紹:

種族:兔

性別:男

年齡:16

身高/體重:170/57

居住地:桃園

msn:sl7168@hotmail.com

目前狀態:k書k到昏頭的小高一  :Shocked:

----------


## 狐狸

WOW!!!歡迎歡迎~

哇呀!兔族耶....V仔~你有伴了~~
要不要改回V仔兔呀~(死)

----------


## 狼王白牙

僅代表狼族竭誠的歡迎你   :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool:  

勇氣可嘉, 這裡好久沒看到兔子之類的動物了

想必一定深懷絕技吧 (比方說可以放電之類   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:  )

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

兔子兔子兔子~~~很可愛唷~~XDDDD"
(遭滅頂~~~)

----------


## 布雷克

歡迎呀新獸......

----------


## 哈姆雷恩

啊啊啊啊啊啊啊!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
那個是月精靈!!!(爆)
(天音:你激動什麼啊?)
不過月精靈應該不是兔子吧?

----------


## 布雷克

本來就是兔子....

兔兄:他耳朵很長是兔子

貓兄:兔子耶...(微笑)

烏鴉:也許是.................(沉默)

----------


## Wolfy

歡迎你阿~~~依魯.

(最近好多16歲的小獸加入喔XD)

----------


## 伊魯

> 啊啊啊啊啊啊啊!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 那個是月精靈!!!(爆)
> (天音:你激動什麼啊?)
> 不過月精靈應該不是兔子吧?


是月精靈沒錯啊^^
我的頭像目前還沒有生出來=ˇ=
所以先拿來頂一下嚕

----------


## SHIBA INU

喔!!歡迎歡迎!!
我家不久前也有好幾隻兔寶寶出世呢^^~

----------


## 伊魯

> 僅代表狼族竭誠的歡迎你     
> 
> 勇氣可嘉, 這裡好久沒看到兔子之類的動物了
> 
> 想必一定深懷絕技吧 (比方說可以放電之類    )


嗯...放電是不能拉...要說我的絕技的話 應該是....
想想想.....
啊...我根本不會什麼絕技阿= =

----------


## 奇修‧諾亞克

接待組的呢？！怎麼有新獸沒出來迎接！！

歡迎光臨狼之樂園～
不過...是兔子呀...好吃嗎￣▽￣a??

----------


## Michile

【偽．拉客組出現！！】
…不對（－"－）


【偽．接待組出現！！】
歡迎光臨狼之樂園：Ｄ

請隨時做好自（ㄨㄟˋ）準備…
（啥？！）

----------


## C牛

> 嗯...放電是不能拉...要說我的絕技的話 應該是....
> 想想想.....
> 啊...我根本不會什麼絕技阿= =


絕技呀...
 
 
 
 
這些看起來不錯用呀XD

看來又多一隻口袋怪獸=w=?

----------


## 蒼之狼風亞

PM眾+1.....
絕對的PM FAN....(迷:你平時有點PM FAN的樣子嗎?!
風亞:.......今天天氣好好啊~~~~
迷:...別轉移話題!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)

----------


## 狼嚎

嗚...回的好快...(死)
不過還是要說...
接待組歡迎你~~
這裡是不分種族的~~不過兔族真的很稀有啊XDD~
小狼也是高一~多多指叫~

----------


## 伊魯

> 嗚...回的好快...(死)
> 不過還是要說...
> 接待組歡迎你~~
> 這裡是不分種族的~~不過兔族真的很稀有啊XDD~
> 小狼也是高一~多多指叫~


還有接待組啊@@"
謝謝眾獸那麼歡迎我^^

兔族真的那麼稀有啊  :Shocked:  
到底有多稀有呢~"~
該不會全樂園只有我一隻!?...(大驚)

ps:MSN登不進去阿=ˇ=請問大家有這種情況嗎??

----------


## M.S.Keith

本人也要說...

接待組歡迎你~(爆

真的..兔族都很少見..所以非常歡迎歐^^

----------


## 博樹

新獸歡迎XDDD

兔獸現在好像只有"不滷"的雙人格之兔格吧XDD

不滷阿~ 不滷  乖乖當受 不要逆推我ˊ3ˋ

----------


## 哈姆雷恩

不過那隻可不好惹啊 ......(遠目

----------


## 和魯夫

> 不過那隻可不好惹啊 ......(遠目


同感+1........(遠目+1)

兔子耶~~~可以吃嗎?

----------


## 湘

歡迎XDD
不過不是正太獸了....(失望狀)
至於為什麼我說這句話....
去問博樹桑吧XDDD
別想太多XDDD

----------


## 提斯蘿蘭特

狼豪 就交給你了 我老了 再也說不出常說的那些了
就讓我先走吧~ 我無遺憾了~



---
某種透明物體往天上飄去

----------


## 暗夜狼

歡迎歡迎!!（今晚就吃红烧兔肉吧，XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD）

----------


## WA. 璇

伊魯, 歡迎你加入這個獸人世界! 
你是兔族, 很少有啊!
不過兔也算是獸嗎?我話應該只算是小動物了!

我有一句話想送給你:小心點啊!

----------


## 奇修‧諾亞克

歡迎～
請隨意逛逛~^^
本樂園是個很自由的地方

----------


## 布雷克

阿...人家要推啦....
別阻止我....我的獵物....呀....哈...
吼.....吼.....吼.....吼.....
兔;你給我站住......(AWP...RADE!)
you don't know how i am?
YOU CAN'T SHOT ME!
兔;很好準備射殺．．．喀砰．．．
嗚．．．我流好多血．．．喔．．我．漸．．漸．．失．去．感．覺．了．．砰
(SHOT down)

----------


## 伊魯

> 大家好～忍者狼也來報到啦～= =
> 
> 在下從小就很喜歡狼說 自從去年再下的電腦裝上網路之後就常常到處去找相關圖片^^
> 這裡真是不錯的地方~!有好多同好呢!! 以後請多指教XD


歡迎歡迎呀^^
這裡腐獸很多唷
要小心自身安全=ˇ=
一個不注意就會....

----------


## lion

早安~有食物的味道耶~.... 伊魯獸歡迎歡迎~ 忍者狼也是呀

----------


## 哈姆雷恩

> 大家好～忍者狼也來報到啦～= =
> 
> 在下從小就很喜歡狼說 自從去年再下的電腦裝上網路之後就常常到處去找相關圖片^^
> 這裡真是不錯的地方~!有好多同好呢!! 以後請多指教XD


歡迎你啊^^
果然是忍者啊.... |||
從暱稱就可以知道其實那個是某..... (某什麼啊?

----------


## 哈姆雷恩

不過我認為你應該自己開一帖來介紹自己比較好喔 
至少可以讓大家初步+進一步認識你...

然後...


接待組上!! (全體砲轟)

----------


## 狼嚎

> 不過我認為你應該自己開一帖來介紹自己比較好喔 
> 至少可以讓大家初步+進一步認識你...
> 
> 然後...
> 
> 
> 接待組上!! (全體砲轟)


接待組停滯中...(砲轟)
不過還是歡迎你來~~隨便坐坐XD~
還有請小心隨時有突發狀況的事情...

----------


## 虛空‧貝雷傑

嗨，歡迎啊，我也才剛加入不久(其實已經很久了都不好意思發言)，你16啊，我也才15(講這做啥...)，希望多多貼圖囉~~  :Very Happy:

----------

